# I need a new door between house and garage



## mntentman

Is there a specific name for this kind of door? Just curious, since I am having a hard time finding them online... or are they just entry doors?

Anway, the steel door I have now is pretty beat up, dented on the garage side I suppose from the kids knocking things into it. It is a Taylor door.

My question: If I replace, can I simply get a new door with same hinge arrnagement -- take the old one off and put a new one on? Or do I need to buy a pre-hung and replace the whole thing? I have never replaced a door so I am not sure what is involved, or how hard it is to remove casing, etc.

And is there a good brand of door or good place to look? Thanks.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

You are required by building codes to install a "fire-rated" door arrangement. That door is rated, as such from several aspects, which include a self-closing hinge, that is part of the door's frame. 

So you would need to purchase the unit as a door in frame (pre-hung), with the proper fire rating. 

Any Big Home Improvement Store carries them in stock.

Figure for your jamb width, and door in-swing direction.

Example (These are all pre-hung): http://www.thermatru.com/CommercialSteelDoors.aspx


----------



## Termite

Self closing hinges/door closers are an excellent idea, but are not mandated by code. The idea behind that is to keep the door shut unless it is use. 

As AtlanticWBConst said, a 20 minute fire rated door is one option, but it can be pretty expensive for an actual "rated" door. 

The code allows the use of a 1-3/8" thick solid core wood door in lieu of a fire rated door. Much cheaper option, but remember that most raised panel wood doors are not thick enough at the panels, so you need to use a solid basic flat door.

Personally, I'd buy any door as a pre-hung unit, which will include the jamb, with hinges already installed for you. That makes life a lot easier.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

thekctermite said:


> ....most raised panel wood doors are not thick enough at the panels, so you need to use a solid basic flat door.


True, But there are wood raised-panel fire-rated doors: http://www.jeld-wen.com/attributes/universal.cfm/attribute_id/4430


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

thekctermite said:


> Self closing hinges/door closers are an excellent idea, but are not mandated by code.....The code allows the use of a 1-3/8" thick solid core wood door in lieu of a fire rated door...


You are correct. In fact, I just checked in the newly updated local building code Book (01/01/08), and that has now been more clarified, as you have stated.

Believe or not, in the past, we had been advised otherwise by more than one local inspector. I guess there is some confusion about this. Example:

_"The entry into the house from the garage must have a 20-minute-rated fire door......The UBC additionally requires the door to be self-closing and self-latching."_
http://www.hgtvpro.com/hpro/ab_topics/article/0,,HPRO_24196_4417720,00.html


----------



## Termite

I don't know much about the UBC...It has died off in these parts! 

I know of an inspector or two that do in fact require self closing hinges or door closers in this application, even though the IRC doesn't require it. I sure think it is a good idea, but I try to keep my credibility intact by not forcing people to exceed the code requirements. :yes:


----------



## mntentman

Thanks for the help so far. Are the pre-hung doors standard sizes? The actual door here is 31 1/2 inches wide and 79 1/4 inches high... I have not measured the jamb, etc. yet. Would I assume correct that the doors advertised at the bog box stors as 32x80 would fit here? 

Thanks again.


----------

